# Birds of a Feather (redux)



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*NOTE: Revised from original post to be more inclusive (thanks, Andy!).*

Trying to determine if there are any minimalist, quasi-historical, hand tool junkies on LJ besides me.

I for one:

Work with minimal hand tools, ONLY (no exceptions!)
Use period/vintage construction technique
Use no modern fasteners (cut nails and screws ONLY, if absolutely necessary!)
Work by natural light (or candlelight if need be)
Use solid wood ONLY (no ply-wood, particle board, or MDF)
Use Animal or Aliphatic resin emulsion glue ONLY
Use period/vintage finishing techniques (fuming, traditional stains/dyes, shellac; beeswax, etc.)

And most importantly:

Do not falter from above, for ANY reason!


SO … how to you fit in?


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm not there yet, but that is my ultimate goal. For the historical part, my target is tools and techniques used in New England during the last quarter of the 18th century (The American Revolution, plus a few years). This includes the clothing, some of which I have being a re-enactor playing a soldier in Col. Seth Warner's Extra Continental Regiment (aka, The Green Mountain Boys).

Ideally, I'd like to be able to present period woodworking in a living history display setting, such as events at museums and historical forts. That's a long term goal, though, as I'm just starting out, and using old tools from my grandfather (1930s), supplemented by cheap Home Depot tools that I've purchased over the years for various household projects.

For the specific qualifications mentioned:

I do work with only hand tools, just not period tools (yet). I'm slowly working on researching and collecting/building a tool set.
I'm learning period construction techniques as I go. Currently working on building a 1790s Moravian workbench to replace by 1990s solid core door on sawhorses. The workbench is outside of my New England parameter (it was used in Pennsylvania), but I love the portability of it, which lends itself well to traveling to events.
I mostly work by natural light. I was working in the hay storage area of our barn, which didn't have any lights. Just this morning I moved into the old tack room (to make room for hay), which has a single bulb, but has a great window. Given that it's getting dark by 4pm these days, I'll probably use the artificial light through the winter months.
I don't use plywood, but I do use dimensioned lumber, just because I have some laying around. I'm going to be phasing that out as I progress.
No animal glues for me yet. I've looked into it though.
No modern fasteners so far. Just joinery techniques.
No period finished yet. I haven't gotten to the point where I need them.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, Elroy … I knew I would hear from you! Like I said on your workshop/profile page … we are brothers from another mother. I too have done my share of Revolutionary War re-enacting … playing file/drum for the 2nd South Carolina and various other groups at Ninety-Six and Cowpens, SC.

I too would love to have authentic 18th century tools, but they are just too hard to find. So, in the interim I'll just have to ignore the composite handle on my chisels.

Perhaps this forum/thread can become an oasis for NUTS like us!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I kind of leaned that way, but then realized I'd get more enjoyment out of enjoying woodworking rather than trying to be purist in some way just for the sake of being pure. I enjoy doing many old time techniques like resawing by hand, hand dimensioning stock, etc. It's just not fun all the time especially since I have a limited amount of time to do woodworking, I'd never get to try certain projects or techniques if I kept doing everything from dimensioning to joinery all by hand.

That said, I say do whatever you enjoy most and don't worry if other others disagree. Not much is worse than telling someone else the way they enjoy woodworking is wrong. If someone prefers going all power tools, more power too them. All hand tools or somewhere in between, that's great too.

Personally I'd like to get as close to going from tree to finishing a fine woodworking project completely without power tools at least once. Fell the tree with an axe or saw, split or saw the planks by hand, etc. I'd even like to try it with only tools I'd blacksmithed myself, and even better if I made the steel for the tools from iron ore. So the question is where do you stop? For me it's when it's not fun anymore.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, Tim … I definitely understand the time thing, but for me the doing is more enjoyable than the project in and of itself.

Please do not take me the wrong way … I am not saying anyone is wrong for using power tools … and I'm by no means trying to be a purist … just searching for like minds!

I too would like to take a project from tree to finished project … with that said I am currently in the planning stages of a saw pit (or a trestle) in my backyard … I just need to convince my wife to be the pit-man!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I go a step further. I work only in white pine and use only my teeth. I assemble lumber using only nails and my forehead. I often don't feel well. I think it's the dust.


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

> I too would like to take a project from tree to finished project … with that said I am currently in the planning stages of a saw pit (or a trestle) in my backyard … I just need to convince my wife to be the pit-man!


Too bad we don't live closer together. I've had that same thought. You would have really enjoyed Fort Ticonderoga a few years ago. They had our unit building soldiers huts using period techniques, including a saw trestle. Unfortunately I couldn't make it that weekend, so all the other guys got to have all the fun. There are some nice photos from the event though: http://www.warnersregiment.org/Gallery/Fort%20Ti,%20Building%20Soldier's%20Huts%202014/album/index.html


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

I qualify if I move my shop out of the basement and into the light. Getting too cold now here in Boston.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I too would like to take a project from tree to finished project … with that said I am currently in the planning stages of a saw pit (or a trestle) in my backyard … I just need to convince my wife to be the pit-man!
> Too bad we don t live closer together. I ve had that same thought. You would have really enjoyed Fort Ticonderoga a few years ago. They had our unit building soldiers huts using period techniques, including a saw trestle. Unfortunately I couldn t make it that weekend, so all the other guys got to have all the fun. There are some nice photos from the event though: http://www.warnersregiment.org/Gallery/Fort%20Ti,%20Building%20Soldier s%20Huts%202014/album/index.html s%20Huts%202014/album/index.html
> 
> - ElroyD


Great photos, Elroy … thanks for sharing!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I qualify if I move my shop out of the basement and into the light. Getting too cold now here in Boston.
> 
> - mike02130


I like the statement: If the tool was invented after the Depression, I don't need it. Have you gotten your 19th century lathe up and running? If so, how do you power it? I would love to have my shop close to running water and have belt driven machines.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I go a step further. I work only in white pine and use only my teeth. I assemble lumber using only nails and my forehead. I often don t feel well. I think it s the dust.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


So Daniel, what's all that equipment for; or, are you sharing shop space? LOL!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Interesting. I'd burn my shop down with candles for sure.

Are all of the tools period correct as well, so all wooden planes etc?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Interesting. I d burn my shop down with candles for sure.
> 
> Are all of the tools period correct as well, so all wooden planes etc?
> 
> - Don W


Unfortunately no … at least as far as *my* shop is concerned. For the most part my tools date from the late 19th century to perhaps the 1950s. I do have a few things much newer but emulating older design/technology … thus the quasi-historical disclaimer.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I will watch this thread with interest. I use two tailed apprentices, a 14" band saw and a lunchbox planer, everything else is hand tools. Most of my tools are "local" since I live in Western Mass, home to a lot of long gone tool manufacturers. My shop is in the cellar so the darkness is authentic! No candles since like Don, I'd burn down my house. I am contemplating a post and beam shop in the next few years, just not looking forward to moving my bench up the stairs.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

DonW ( Kevin ) - Welcome … nice bench! We just need to wean you off that band saw and planer … that is unless they are human powered in some way … LOL! I have been looking through on old catalogue of "human powered" table saws … too much metal for me; need to figure out how to make one out of wood … akin to my drill press!


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Y'all are nuts.

I love it.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Y all are nuts.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Bill … care to join us on the dark side?


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> ... care to join us on the dark side?
> 
> - Ron Aylor


I'm still a n00b, but I'll be watching with interest. Although my primary interest is in handtool work (although I do have a planer that has really saved a lot of blood, sweat and tears on the laminated benches that I'm working on), I don't see myself going so far as to eliminate electric light.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Well watch away, my friend … and just remember (I'm sure I will be call out for this) ... if you can't do it will just a few hand tools … you didn't … the machine did!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ron, DonW is the LJer I took my tag line from. OF or TOF will work fine for me. 
I have hand tooled a number of perfect boards to hone my skills. My tailed apprentices are labor saving devices letting me contend with joinery, stock reduction, and the like by hand.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

TOF - Duly noted … now, when you get that post and beam shop built, perhaps I'll come and help you carry your bench upstairs! I really hope this happens for you … having a stand alone shop is a dream! My shop is my sanctuary …


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

That doesn't answer the original poster's question but it is funny.


> I go a step further. I work only in white pine and use only my teeth. I assemble lumber using only nails and my forehead. I often don t feel well. I think it s the dust.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> That doesn t answer the original poster s question but it is funny.
> 
> I go a step further. I work only in white pine and use only my teeth. I assemble lumber using only nails and my forehead. I often don t feel well. I think it s the dust.
> 
> ...


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Philosophically I make no attempt for historical accuracy, but:

•All hand tools with one exception, a cordless drill.
(no grinder, so even ground the 8" radius on my jack plane blade by hand)

•Use hand tool appropriate joinery.

•Work by electric light.

•The base of my shooting board is baltic birch ply, and whatever the top of my workmate is.

•Use old brown glue (liquid hide).

•Use screws.

•Use canned wax and solvent free drying oils, coffee, tea, wine tannin.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Philosophically I make no attempt for historical accuracy, but:
> 
> •All hand tools with one exception, a cordless drill.
> (no grinder, so even ground the 8" radius on my jack plane blade by hand)
> ...


Knockknock - Sounds great! Tell me more about the electric drill … why not a brace or an egg-beater? What makes the electric drill a must for you? I understand the electric light … believe me, I have contemplated putting light in my shop for the last couple of years … might even do it one day!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmmm? While doing this work, do you wear only natural fiber clothes with no zippers or factory made buttons, and certainly no fancy running shoes, but only cobbler bench made shoes? You SURELY don't wear eye glasses that are mass produced in a lab, but only handmade spectacles? Working in a space with concrete floors I guess would be a big no no? And I am SURE that you cut down your own lumber and mill it yourself with only handsaws, and other period tools; and work only in workspaces heated by wood or dried cow chips. Not trying to be a smartass but was just wondering… Each to his own, and good on ya! Good luck, have fun and work safely (don't burn your house down with the candle)


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Why the cordless drill? Because I already had one with a collection of bits, hole saws and a cheap set of forstners. So I didn't see any reason for getting a brace(s) and bits. I do have an egg beater, and small bits with a hex handle, for the smaller stuff.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Hmmmm? While doing this work, do you wear only natural fiber clothes with no zippers or factory made buttons, and certainly no fancy running shoes, but only cobbler bench made shoes? You SURELY don t wear eye glasses that are mass produced in a lab, but only handmade spectacles? Working in a space with concrete floors I guess would be a big no no? And I am SURE that you cut down your own lumber and mill it yourself with only handsaws, and other period tools; and work only in workspaces heated by wood or dried cow chips. *Not trying to be a smartass* (epic fail) but was just wondering… Each to his own, and good on ya! Good luck, have fun and work safely (don t burn your house down with the candle)
> 
> - Woodbum


YEP … there is one in every crowd. Thank you for NOT gettin' it!

quasi-/ˈkwāˌzī,ˈkwäzē/
combining form
seemingly; apparently but not really.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Why the cordless drill? Because I already had one with a collection of bits, hole saws and a cheap set of forstners. So I didn t see any reason for getting a brace(s) and bits. I do have an egg beater, and small bits with a hex handle, for the smaller stuff.
> 
> - knockknock


Knockknock - Thanks for the reply … I guess that makes sense. I read an article where Tom Fidgen uses Forstner and brad-tip bits with a brace in order to better control the speed … as bits of this nature yield better results if slowly. Wecome to the discussion!


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not quite there. Still use electric lights and really like my lathe. I'd like to try a treadle or pedal lathe though. I'm probably 90% handful only right now. There are absolutely no vintage tools in my area and I'm not that interested in eBay so I have to save up for new tools (Lee Valley has a store 5 minutes from my house  ).I have a $40 table saw that I use very occasionally for things that I can't do with the handtools I have. Namely 1/8" grooves in drawer sides for bottoms.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I m not quite there. Still use electric lights and really like my lathe. I d like to try a treadle or pedal lathe though. I m probably 90% handful only right now. There are absolutely no vintage tools in my area and I m not that interested in eBay so I have to save up for new tools (Lee Valley has a store 5 minutes from my house  ).I have a $40 table saw that I use very occasionally for things that I can t do with the handtools I have. Namely 1/8" grooves in drawer sides for bottoms.
> 
> - JADobson


James - Welcome to the discussion. Yes, a treadle lathe would be nice. I currently have a "sping pole" lathe (built about 10 years ago) that I just love! I have considered a Great Wheel, but currently do not have room; nor has my wife agreed to turn it! As to the grooves for drawer bottoms … I found a wooden tongue and groove plane set a few years back and have used the groove plane to rout grooves for drawer bottoms … works out well. As far as tools go, I like to find things at flea markets, yard sales, and such; the new tools are just too expensive! I realize that you get what you pay for, but I get a kick out of taking an otherwise piece of junk and making something useful out of it … this is not for everyone, but it works for me. Again, welcome to the discussion!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might just take a journey down to the Joiner's Shop at Colonial Williamsburg. Of course, then you'd have to dress the part.

Uncle Arthur (itis) means I can not go 100% Olde School in my shop, as somethings I have trouble doing by hand..

You are welcome to follow along on some of my build blogs, if you get bored…..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Might just take a journey down to the Joiner s Shop at Colonial Williamsburg. Of course, then you d have to dress the part.
> 
> Uncle Arthur (itis) means I can not go 100% Olde School in my shop, as somethings I have trouble doing by hand..
> 
> ...


Bandit - I can understand the old Uncle Arthur (itis) thing ... I may be joining you one day! I bet the boys at Anthony Hay's shop would let you wear civies … LOL! And lastly, I HAVE followed some of your build blogs and with that said, you are most definately welcomed to the discussion!!


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

> Might just take a journey down to the Joiner s Shop at Colonial Williamsburg. Of course, then you d have to dress the part.
> - bandit571


I really need to get back down there and visit that shop. It wasn't open last time I was there. I'd certainly be tempted to go in period clothing. Unlike most museums, Colonial Williamsburg actually encourages it.

Maybe one of these days I'll get down there to attend one of their furniture workshops too.

Oh, the gunsmith too. It's pretty amazing how they made muskets with hand tools and treadle lathes. Makes me drool whenever I see a video online.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ron, a big iron hand powered doohickey.









In time i want to add a treadle lathe and a foot powered mortiser.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

True story: a few years ago I took the family east to Lancaster county to see the old homestead and went looking for some old time woodworkers among the plain folk. Mein alt spracht ist gut night, so I babbled around for a bit talking with different guys, none of whom who could tell me where to find a proper Amish or Mennonite cabinet shop. Finally one younger guy at an Amish hardware store got my meaning and with both a smile and a look of concern said, roughly, our shops use power tools because it takes too long to work by hand." So there you go. People who won't even have indoor plumbing use the best technology available (powered by a generator in a lot of cases). Plod along with nothing if you like but know that the real Luddites are purposefully not militant about re-enacting the era desired by the OP.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> True story: a few years ago I took the family east to Lancaster county to see the old homestead and went looking for some old time woodworkers among the plain folk. Mein alt spracht ist gut night, so I babbled around for a bit talking with different guys, none of whom who could tell me where to find a proper Amish or Mennonite cabinet shop. Finally one younger guy at an Amish hardware store got my meaning and with both a smile and a look of concern said, roughly, our shops use power tools because it takes too long to work by hand." So there you go. People who won t even have indoor plumbing use the best technology available (powered by a generator in a lot of cases). Plod along with nothing if you like but know that the real Luddites are purposefully not militant about re-enacting the era desired by the OP.
> 
> - fuigb


Just like my new friend Woodbum, I see you don't get it either! IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HOW LONG IT TAKES TO SOMETHING!! I/we are not in business to produce! I for one don't care how long it takes to drill a hole, cut a mortise, rip a board … it's a communion of saints thing with me (can't speak for the others) ... when I'm hunched over a saw bench in a dark shop sweating my way through a piece of 8/4 hickory, my mind is NOT on the project in an of itself, BUT the man before me that made the piece I'm trying to emulate, and have it come out a well as he did. IT'S THE ART … not the time spent! Try to appreciate that.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron, a big iron hand powered doohickey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOF - I would love to have that! I passed one up while on vacation, years ago … could just cry! Thanks for sharing … now you better keep your doors locked … LOL!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

The tough part was getting all of the bits to fit it. Small bits with a 1/2" shank don't show up very often.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> The tough part was getting all of the bits to fit it. Small bits with a 1/2" shank don t show up very often.
> 
> - theoldfart


But … that's where antiqueing with your Bride comes in … right?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I use only handtools with the exception of a few power tools like planer, jointer, bandsaw, drill press, circular saw, bench grinder, lathe, belt/disk sander, table saw, jig saw, router and dremel tool. Aside from those, it's all hand tools ;-p

Seriously, you guys rock but I love my power tools and hand tools equally. And I prefer natural light but I ain't lightin' no candle when the sun goes down!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> ... but I ain t lightin no candle when the sun goes down!
> 
> - HokieKen


Where's you sense on adventure? LOL!

But then … I'm lucky enough to have a hydrant right in front of my house and an Engine Company right around the corner.


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

> And I prefer natural light but I ain t lightin no candle when the sun goes down!
> 
> - HokieKen


Citronella tiki torches work pretty well. I had this setup a few years ago while building my daughter's boat.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Way to go, Elroy! Do you have a set of project photos of this build? You should put them up as a project … from what I can tellit's a nice looking boat. Great pic by the way!


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

> Way to go, Elroy! Do you have a set of project photos of this build? You should put them up as a project … from what I can tellit s a nice looking boat. Great pic by the way!
> 
> - Ron Aylor


I just put up my first boat build. This one for my daughter was my second build, using a different technique. I'll dig up photos later.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

> True story: a few years ago I took the family east to Lancaster county to see the old homestead and went looking for some old time woodworkers among the plain folk. Mein alt spracht ist gut night, so I babbled around for a bit talking with different guys, none of whom who could tell me where to find a proper Amish or Mennonite cabinet shop. Finally one younger guy at an Amish hardware store got my meaning and with both a smile and a look of concern said, roughly, our shops use power tools because it takes too long to work by hand." So there you go. People who won t even have indoor plumbing use the best technology available (powered by a generator in a lot of cases). Plod along with nothing if you like but know that the real Luddites are purposefully not militant about re-enacting the era desired by the OP.
> 
> - fuigb
> 
> ...


I'm searching for a term. Delusion of grandeur comes to mind


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I just put up my first boat build. This one for my daughter was my second build, using a different technique. I ll dig up photos later.
> 
> - ElroyD


... headed over there now, thanks!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for your enlightened response. But you are exactly correct; I don't get it. But then again, I have no desire to GET it, whatever IT is. Get over yourself and lighten up, did you not notice the compliment in there (good on ya)?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Thank you for your enlightened response. But you are exactly correct; I don t get it. But then again, I have no desire to GET it, whatever IT is. Get over yourself and lighten up, did you not notice the compliment in there (good on ya)?
> 
> - Woodbum


Actually, I did not … it must have been clouded by the ignorant rhetoric!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> True story: a few years ago I took the family east to Lancaster county to see the old homestead and went looking for some old time woodworkers among the plain folk. Mein alt spracht ist gut night, so I babbled around for a bit talking with different guys, none of whom who could tell me where to find a proper Amish or Mennonite cabinet shop. Finally one younger guy at an Amish hardware store got my meaning and with both a smile and a look of concern said, roughly, our shops use power tools because it takes too long to work by hand." So there you go. People who won t even have indoor plumbing use the best technology available (powered by a generator in a lot of cases). Plod along with nothing if you like but know that the real Luddites are purposefully not militant about re-enacting the era desired by the OP.
> 
> - fuigb
> 
> ...


I can only assume it was the theological reference that pushed you over the edge. If this is NOT your cup of tea, perhaps you could find another thread with which to share your infinite wisdom … please!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Let it go Ron. If you keep feedin' them they'll keep coming back.

For my part, you can whittle a chair with a plastic pocket knife while riding a hover-board by the light of an arduino-controlled propane candle if you like. To each his own. I ain't your wife so I won't decide how you should spend your free time.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Well said, Kenny … thanks!

I'm just amazed by folks that get on sites like this and post NO projects, show NO photos of their shop, and just go from forum to forum making ignorant comments! What's up with that? Is it perhaps a vain attempt at humor?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I pray that the last several posts have not killed this thread …


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I pray that the last several posts have not killed this thread …
> 
> - Ron Aylor


Well, technically, I guess in all situations that "the last several posts" always kill a thread. That's what makes them the last posts. ;-)


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I pray that the last several posts have not killed this thread …
> 
> - Ron Aylor
> 
> ...


 ... touché


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

No sarcasm. I agree with the (subtle) point that poster is apparently making and I think it was a clever way to make it.



> That doesn t answer the original poster s question but it is funny.
> 
> I go a step further. I work only in white pine and use only my teeth. I assemble lumber using only nails and my forehead. I often don t feel well. I think it s the dust.
> 
> ...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

While I do use a lot of hand tools in the shop, I have never hidden the fact that my shop is a hybrid one…...about 75% hand tool work, and 25% power tool. Have been known to either rip with a powered saw.. or









Old Diston Keystone K-6-1/2 rip saw…Challenger by name. Current box being worked on had hand cut dovetails….









Old backsaw to saw a few lines…









Malletand chisel to remove the waste from the "pins". The Tails? Bandsaw because I can see the lines and cut to the waste side. Always had a problem doing that angled cut by hand. 









But a mallet and chisel to remove the waste from the tails. Some would set up a jig to plough a groove with a router..









I still have to build a jig, but..









I use this "cordless" tool to plough the grooves with. And, as long as I keep things waxed up with a candle, it is nice and quiet to use. 









Had to get out the Mitresaw the other day, the "portable" one….









Since ..1) parts were a bit small, and 2) has a bit hard to get to the regular Mitresaw..









Yep, that is a "router table" sitting there, haven't used it for a LONG time, as the Stanley #45 seems to do the work instead.

I think I have more room in my bathroom, than in the shop…..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bandit - WOW! What a great set of photos … I love seeing all the power stuff buried under piles of lumber and hand tools … THANKS, you have made my day!!

If you read my profile file you may remember my dad is an auto mechanic. His shop was as "neatly organized" as yours appears to be. Well, one weekend I got the wild hair to straighten things up a bit, and as a result he has been looking for certain things to no avail for the last 10 years … LOL! I'm sure, you too, know exactly where everything is, right?

Again, thanks for making my day!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ever use just a hand plane to make raised panels?









That be a Stanley #4…..I plane at an angle to the grain, working until that bevel shows up. I do the end grain ones first, then the edge grain…









I could use a slightly longer plane for the edge grain sides. I use a low angle block plane to clean up after the bench planes, as sometimes the corner is a bit "off" 









I also add a back bevel with the block plane. Just a small one, to ease the panel into the grooves in a frame









I was checking to see how well the panel matches up to the frame, so I can set the depth of the grooves…









And plough them with this little plane.

Dovetails were by hand, of course….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bandit - In fact, I have. I made cheery corner cabinet for my daughter some time back with raised panels. Like you say … "as sometimes the corner is a bit 'off'" ... I like this; gives the piece character! Again, great photos … thanks!


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

May have been said, but if you remove "candle/natural light" then many more would meet your requirements.

My interest is to build only using hand tools, and I'm not an exclusive "period" furniture builder, but use hand tools in all my projects.

My journey into hand tools started very young, hand tools were the only tools allowed as a child, then as an adult a shop full of machines can into being. Still have the shop full of machinery and if the whole house needed a new tongue and grove floors my planer and shaper would get a work out, but if only a few boards needed repairs then hand tools all the way.

Have to say that my non vocational woodworking is much more relaxing, and fulfilling/rewarding, since I journeyed down the Hand Tool Rabbit Hole…..

Mos Maiorum,

Andy


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> May have been said, but if you remove "candle/natural light" then many more would meet your requirements.
> 
> My interest is to build only using hand tools, and I m not an exclusive "period" furniture builder, but use hand tools in all my projects.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy … I have revised the OP a bit … perhaps it is now more inclusive.

Yes, the handtool rabbit hole … I find it hard to part with a piece after I've spent upwards of a month working on it … it's like the piece has become part of you. Ever feel that way?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Guess I have been voted off the island! Candle light in my cellar hole would be less than safe, I want to live.
Just finishing shaping the one on the left.









I have an air cleaner running as well for health reasons. Back in the day I probably would have been dead long ago.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh TOF, you can stay …. LOL!

How much time do you have in those GREAT looking cabriole legs? I can only assume they are for an 18th century high-boy … right?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ron, they are for an 18'th century Connecticut Valley dressing table/low boy. I think something like three to four days total right now and a few more to go. I'm finding that keeping things symmetrical is less than easy for me. I do some work, walk away and then go back and refine some more since theses are my first attempt at cabriole legs.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

TOF - If this is indeed your first attempt … GREAT JOB! Don't get too bogged down with the symmetry … you don't want it to look machine made!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, but legs that look like two left feet may be a bit obvious


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Stop it! You're being too hard on yourself. And, let me ask this … are they standing on their own?

... if so, you're the man!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, they are standing on there own. That's one for me.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a note: Take the time to look in the background of the pictures I post, and see how many tools you see…..about like a treasure hunt…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bandit - I agree! Your photos are a veritable treasure hunt … EVERYWHERE you look there's a tool! I'd love to visit your shop … (while you are not at home, of course! LOL!)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

here we go…grooves have been milled..









Tested for fit…









Then a few dry fits to see how much more fine tuning needs done..









First dry fit showed the panel was….1/8" too long…had to trim that off, and work the bevel back with a Junior Jack plane. Things still need a fine tuning…..maybe later Elmer will get his chance at it..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

That is not a crack in the lid, seems to be more of a grain issue..









Wood has a darker streak….sap wood vs heart wood?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> *NOTE: Revised from original post to be more inclusive (thanks, Andy!).*
> 
> Trying to determine if there are any minimalist, quasi-historical, hand tool junkies on LJ besides me.
> 
> ...


Just the opposite.
Trying to make a living, maybe when I retire I can take up hand tooling….......NOT

LOL, no desire, at least not at this time. I don't think I have the passion to use all hand tools.
Although I do like the working by candle light. That's when my work looks the best!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking good, Bandit. I love your approach. I find it remarkable how the use of reclaimed lumber and non-pristine hand tool work can actually create what looks to be a priceless antique. I remember read some time back that someone fooled the Smithsonian folks with what they thought was a 16th century table … of course something like that requires a tight grain wood to emulate old growth timber.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Just closed-up the mouth of my New York Tool Co. No. 3 Smoother with another inlay …










... she's old, but she's still got it!


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

My reclaimed wood project, old growth pine, old timers call it "pumpkin pine" because of the color. Came from our house restoration, built by German emigrants around 1900.

Mostly done with hand tools, however it took over 8 months and my wife was tired of it sitting on the front porch, so I did use a bandsaw/power planer on some of the base. It's a split top design 36" high, 5" thick, 10' long and weighs over 800 lbs.

The leg vise chop with hardware weights almost 70 lbs itself, rides a few thou Orr the floor…..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Beautiful bench … you should be proud! But more than that I love your shop floor! I've been meaning to paint mine … just couldn't decide how/what … well, I think I've decided!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sharp looking bench!


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks much,

The floor is just the heavy duty tongue & groove OSB painted with a top coat of clear polyurethane. However if repainted would use gray and white to reflect more light….


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my - gorgeous bench.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Super sexy bench! I'm gonna need to know what that rig on the tail vise is in the last pic though…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

A light maybe? Beautiful bench by the way.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

> Guess I have been voted off the island! Candle light in my cellar hole would be less than safe, I want to live.
> Just finishing shaping the one on the left.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Kevin, those are sweet! Maybe you can teach me how to do those (hint, hint!)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Any time Mike and thanks for the compliment. I should try and post a blog or something on making them.


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

> Super sexy bench! I m gonna need to know what that rig on the tail vise is in the last pic though…
> 
> - HokieKen


It's a very old South Bend lathe light, can move it from dog hole to dog hole…..

Thanks for the compliments, it was a very difficult project for a disabled individual.


----------



## galooticus (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, long time lurker, decided this was a good place to wade in a bit. I got into woodworking about two years ago and I'm hand tools only, except for LED lights and cell phone for music/podcasts. Ron, do you have a means of un-electric music? 

I work in tech, so it's nice to unplug and work at a different pace. My coworkers are obsessed with the latest 3d printers and CNC machines; they're a bit perplexed when I counter them with pictures of say, my newly acquired type 9 #7C. The lower space requirements of hand tools also fit my shop situation, I need to park 2 cars in the garage. I appreciate the historical aspect too; the past is more real when you're 'practicing' it.

Slowly converging to more period correct things. I'm now using hide glue and shellac instead of modern stuff. My 'bench' is currently an old kitchen counter top on top of a 2×4 shelf structure that the previous house owners left behind. Right now I'm working on a dovetailed box as a christmas present, but the next project is a roubo-style bench. I've got the doug fir lumber drying and vise hardware ready to go.










My shooting board / bench hook is made out of fiber board and a couple bolts, but that'll get replaced after the bench is built. Instead of hooking on the edge of the bench, I just use long bolts that continue down through holes in the counter top to hold it in place.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Hi, long time lurker, decided this was a good place to wade in a bit. I got into woodworking about two years ago and I m hand tools only, except for LED lights and cell phone for music/podcasts. Ron, do you have a means of un-electric music?
> 
> - galooticus


Weclome to the discussion, Andy! Un-electric music … well, let's see … when I need a bit of inspiration or while I'm waiting on the glue to dry, I like to take my fife down from the wall and play for a bit! Does that count?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sometimes, IF the wood is right for the job, and the spokeshave is sharp enough..









An old hammer can have a new handle made to fit….


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

You can buy wind up record players, just saying.

There's lots on eBay.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ron, you asked about stand up cabrioles









The two on the left are fully shaped









I've found card scrapers can be excellent shaping tools after spoke shaves and rasps.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Sometimes, IF the wood is right for the job, and the spokeshave is sharp enough..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great little hammer, Bandit … I want it!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Legs are looking' good, Kevein.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron, you asked about stand up cabrioles …
> 
> - theoldfart


Can't wait to see the finished low-boy!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> You can buy wind up record players, just saying.
> 
> There s lots on eBay.
> 
> - Tim


... you can't play 8-tracks on a wind-up record player … LOL!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Was clamped up this morning..









And just a little bit ago, removed from the clamps..









Will let it set awhile, before the next steps are done….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking good, Bandit! I'm guessing a wall-mounted tool cabinet of sorts … am I right? Oh, and I still want that little hammer! LOL!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a storage box for the collection of squares I have…..no wall to hang it on, right now.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Details..









Details…









Details …









Have the four sides on the box done, awaiting the lid to be done. Using a #23 bead cutter..









Instead of the smaller #22. Trying to go WITH the grain….meh…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great little bead there, Bandit … can't wait to see the completed case!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a PIP?









Lid is matched to the box, and a coat of BLO as a seal coat applied….
Might get this done sometime this week?
A view from above?









Top panel.


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

The pop! from the BLO really transformed the box from nice to wow!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

See how many tools you can id….









BTW, there is one more…









And…hinges are installed..









More in the blog….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Awesome! This little case is a joy. Are you going to French fit the squares? That would be a nice touch … and by the way, I lost count around 28. LOL!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

All that nice finish? Turned bad on me. Bubbles and crazed surfaces…...scraped away the finish, almost down to bare wood. Needed a new plan….also have a spokeshave no longer on speaking terms with me…meh

Sanded a Stanley No. 3 SW Level, as it also is made of Cherry. Gave it a coat of just BLO. Thinking the poly varnish might be the reason for the bad finish. Let the BLO alone for most of the day, until the smell wasn't there anymore. While taking the Boss to Wallie World, I picked up a rattle can of WATCO Spray Lacquer, clear gloss.

Sprayed the level, and a couple other items with a light coat of the lacquer. let it cure out. Went down a bit ago, to check for any bad finish…...so far, so good..









I did find a few spots I missed. Sprayed those LIGHTLY, no runs, no drips, no errors…turned the cherry a bit darker….about what I want. It didn't have much effect on Beech..









But it turns old Rosewood black..









hate when that happens. So, I'll check again in the morning, if things are still good, I'll go with the BLO then the Lacquer AFTER the BLO cures out. Stay tuned…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry about the finish, Bandit! The tools look good though.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe this will be a better finish?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Made this little plane a while back..









Maybe next time, I'll use something besides oak. Iron USED to be a skew chisel for a lathe, from Harbor Freight. 









Those slots hold square nuts. Allows the fence to be adjusted for width, 









Called a "Traditional Chinese Edge Plane. Can cut a rebate up to 1" wide. Took about 6 hours to make…it is a skewed rebate plane.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

The case is looking good, and that's nice little plane, too! I spent the weekend making a spill plane ... I now have spills all over the shop!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Spent part of yesterday refreshing the teeth on a handsaw…..after I had spent some time cleaning it up..









Atkins, made in Indy, IN…...









Divot adds character. Test drove the new teeth in some pine scrap.









Cuts about like a Carpenter's Saw. Fast and rough. 7ppi, 26" long saw. I'll keep this one for the saw till…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks good … I have a 30" Disston D-8 swayback… it's a MONSTER! What am I seeing right there where a thumb hole shoud be? That hasn't been filled in, has it?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope. I think someone carved their name there, and them "un-carved" it…

I do have a Disston No. 7. With nib, looks like it has never been sharpened, plate is still full width.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Nope. I think someone carved their name there, and them "un-carved" it…
> 
> I do have a Disston No. 7. With nib, looks like it has never been sharpened, plate is still full width.
> 
> - bandit571


Can you repair that? Or, will you leave it be? I'd like to have that No. 7 … I like to ponder the nibs, as Roy Underhill would say. Can't wait to see it cleaned-up …


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Disston No.7 









Cleaned up nicely, too









That be the nib….
I think it is an 8ppi.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

My mistake, the No.7 is a 7ppi. I do have a D-8 in a 8ppi…









I also got a better view of that nib..









Both saws have readable etches. The D-8 is from after the 1928 change-over. The No.7 is from before.

I also keep a D8 ( before the change over) stashed away, sits under the lid of Tool Chest #2









Top saw is an Atkins Ship saw….bottom one is the D8, 8ppi.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Good lookin' saws … and what a wonderful chest. I've said it before, Bandit, but I have to say it again … your shop is a veritable tool museum. Nice clean-up on the No.7.

I'm getting ready for another project. Going to build a night stand/side table to even out the bedroom. Thought I would go the blog route with one … detailing the build from start to finish akin to the drill press project.

Off to the shop!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ron, I hope yours don't take as long as mine did! I had to wait for my skills to catch up with my ideas.


















Still need to make the drawer box to hang under the top frame.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Kevin, this is nice … good job. I like the floating top. I'm sure mine will take longer … the days are too short! Gets dark too early. I know the candles look great in photos … but God forbid I set off another wildfire in Georgia. Perhaps you'd like to follow the build of my Hepplewhite Stand ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I tend towards Shaker style, myself…









Even the drawer works….









Nuthin fancy…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Cute little stand, Bandit. So, given that you go the reclaimed route, what was this lumber doing before you turned it to a Shaker one drawer stand? May I assume you used power to turn the legs?

I like the breadboards. I didn't put breadboards on my first Hepplewhite stand because I liked the look of the sassafras end-grain, at the time. I will just have to see how the Ambrosia maple end-grain turns out.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sometimes, I just use Oak pallet wood….









Sometimes, I just salvage a set of fancy legs, and build a table over them, using a few rough sawn Walnut planks…









But usually, old Barn rafters make the best items…..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Let 'er rip









Disston No 9, admittedly filed for crosscut but, who cares!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Let er rip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Have you had the opportunity to see the Woodwright episode where Ray is using grossly enlarged wooden saw patterns to cut through mozzarella cheese sticks? It's to die for … very funny. But any way you are right …. it's your board, your saw … and most importantly … it's your elbow and shoulder! Let 'er rip!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

"it's your elbow and shoulder! " Absolutely, that's why the next rip was with a Disston panel rip that Bob Summerfield restored for me. Should feels better now. 









Even getting better at sawing to the line!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice rip indeed. I also like that you've properly balanced your plane on edge so that both people that think it should be on it's side and sole can be upset.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Tim, I can understand your confusion. The plane is level, I find easier to tilt the bench


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Tim, I can understand your confusion. The plane is level, I find easier to tilt the bench
> 
> - theoldfart


So that's why that board is secured so tightly … to keep it from sliding off. Brilliant!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

My version of a Saw till….









Will need to find places for these, since the Dungeon will be undergoing a complete remodel..









But this is a nice place to hang all those coping saws…..


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Bandit, is that one of the early cast aluminum Workmates?

You saws are stored better than mine.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that is a "Type 2" Cast "H" frame Work Mate.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> ... the Dungeon will be undergoing a complete remodel..
> 
> - bandit571


Do tell …


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Trying to build a chest of drawers to stow a bunch of stuff in, and de-clutter the shop. Seems to involve a fancy plane









to make Frame & panel parts like this









To make rails like this..









But first I need to resaw some pine down into blanks, and then crosscut to length..









On an old Mitre Box. Tenons were cut with a backsaw, and cleaned up with a chisel. Will need a bunch of those rails done, and four corner posts. Then make a few web frames for five drawers to slide on. No metal slides for this project. Might even hand chop a few dovetails for the drawers…

By the time this gets done, I might have things cleaned out enough to have a place to sit the Chest of Drawers. 
Stay tuned, the cussing has just begun…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Can't wait. That box for the squares sure turned out nice!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Shakers and Amish have been mentioned above. Many may not be aware that a Shaker woman invented the circular saw. Most of their stuff was water powered. They also had water powered planers.

Productivity was important to them. They sold their furniture to the public, and weren't trying to make a philosophical point in their work methods.

I like power tools (not for everything) because I had only hand tools when I was a kid. Yes, I've drilled lots of holes with an eggbeater drill, and shaped a lot of wood with a drawknife, cut curves with a coping saw or key hole saw. I've always mixed metal working and woodworking together, and loathe the task of drilling metal with an eggbeater. If I had to bore holes without power drills, I would certainly want an old time "post drill," which could be seen in one or two of the posts above.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Countersink bit, and a small brace..









Holes so I can attach a part to the side of the bench, and be able to run the Stanley 45 along without hitting anything..









Used a Mitre Box to help cut a few tenons..









Once the backsaw made the other cut..









I could split off the waste, and clean them up….lot of work getting done today..more tomorrow…may Blog about it, if I can get this camera figured out.


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

Posted on wrong topic


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations Bill! You as a Minnesota Yankee have used the Southern term "Y'all" correctly! So many think it applies to a single individual whereas it correctly applies to more than one as it is a contraction of "You all". Hollywood is notoriously ignorant on this and it drives us Southerners nuts!

Planeman - Atlanta, GA


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

One side of the dresser build is together…









Need to glue the panels in place. Fill the gaps, and use the better fitting rail as a pattern, so I don't have them gaps on the other side. Of all the places knots could go, why did they go here?









Sharp chisel and a backsaw///









Might do, for now…


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> Thanks, Tim … I definitely understand the time thing, but for me the doing is more enjoyable than the project in and of itself.
> 
> Please do not take me the wrong way … I am not saying anyone is wrong for using power tools … and I m by no means trying to be a purist … just searching for like minds!
> 
> ...


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Dresser is looking good, Bandit … keep at it! Actually, that was the perfect place for a knot … now it's almost all gone … ;<)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Y'all are nuts.

Birds of a Feather (redux)

You have all got me plucked !!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Y'all are nuts.
> 
> Birds of a Feather (redux)
> 
> ...


Robert, which parts do you fine the nuttiest?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

All just a bit of crude humour thats all,... nothing malicious intended,,!!

It makes nteresting reading all round.

Being Sunday here s I cannot make too much noise with my power tools


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The chisel I have been giving a workout to the past few days? I had a set of chisels from Aldi's one year. Been using the widest one of the set. Other than a quick "strop" on a pants leg between cuts, haven't had to sharpen it at all. Still as sharp as can be. Even after taking out those knots. Might be a decent chisel…..

Robert: There is a song by the Irish Rovers…..."Donal, where's your trousers" That "bird" might have been a part of that song? I haven't a clue as how to post the youtube video of it….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Being Sunday here s I cannot make too much noise with my power tools
> 
> - robscastle


Well there ya go … all of us nuts can work 24/7 … as long as the candles don't burn out. LOL!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to be careful using any candles….

Shop cat has caught a small Black Bat flying around in the shop, and brought it upstairs to show off….said flying rodent is now outside the house. Had to catch & release the ctitter out the back door of the house this morning


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

A bat in the dungeon … how appropriate! I get a curious squirrel now and again.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Ron, this Treadle-powered Table Saw might fit in your shop.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hmmm … I get an error message (???)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

That MAY be the one Underhill was showing off?

Dados?









Via the Stanley 45









Grooves for the drawer bottoms..









By the same plane, just a different cutter..









Dovetails, made with a saw..









A few chisels









And layout tools..









To make a few drawers..









Two done, three to go..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Drawer one 1-28-17 18:23 ; Drawer two 1-30-17 09:05 … that's some good time there, Bandit … Keep it up!!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron, this Treadle-powered Table Saw might fit in your shop.
> 
> - Lazyman


Lazyman - The link works now … YES! I love it … when I finish my next couple of projects I just might have to tackle a table saw.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

After following along on your drill press build, I would love to see you tackle a table saw.

If you google treadle powered table saw, you will find other designs out there as well to get your design juices flowing. There is an interesting one in a Popular Woodworking interview with Roy Underhill about the Woodwright's school as well. What most seem to have in common is a large flywheel to help keep some momentum during the cut.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks! Yes, the drill press was a lot of fun. I have promised two more Prie Dieux … one involves a lot of turnings so I'll be tied up for a bit, but I think a table saw would be a nice. I already have a reciprocating saw a kin to a sash saw … don't use it much, though.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

From start up…









Through making a bunch of curlies









To sitting in the clamps..









And yes, there were more dovetails to do..









Not too bad a day?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Putting my kerfing plane to good use as I prepare to resaw some drawer bottoms …


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Did you buy or make the kerfing plane? The idea of resawing with a kerfing plane and frame saw has intrigued me since I saw Fidgen go about it, but the lack of turnkey tools is a bit intimidating for a noob like me.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

William, I made this bad boy! Please see New Toys For the Shop ... and help yourself to the template in the comments section. Enjoy!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A mixture of old varnish, a few old leftover stains, and a 1/2 quart of BLO…..Witch's Brew.

Top, one side, and the front now have one coat applied..









have one more drawer to build. There is a problem, though..









This is sitting right where I would be working…..awaiting the stuff to dry…


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> William, I made this bad boy! Please see New Toys For the Shop ... and help yourself to the template in the comments section. Enjoy!
> 
> - Ron Aylor


Cool - thanks Ron!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Home made shooting board..









Just a rebated 2×6 and a couple cleats…..The cleat at the end for the vise, and the other cleat is set into a rebate at the end. Rebate is 90 degrees to the main rebate. I have used about every plane in the shop….including bot the Jumbo Jack plane, and a Stanley #6c..









There is a screw under that clamped up board, to keep the jig from swinging around. I also use a clamp to hold a board in place while I use both hands on the plane….works better for me that way,









And the results?









Works for me.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Like you said, Bandit … "it works for me." At the end of the day that's all that counts! Personally, I like keels … keeps me from adding to many holes in the bench top … but that's just me!

Tell me about your combination square …


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a 6" Swanson. I think, have had it for awhile.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm more of a wunnabe bird of this feather. I have just started learning some of the unplugged techniques and I am not sure I have the discipline (patience) to get to the point that you guys are at but I was wondering if any of you have used any of the Tried and True finishes. I have not read through all of the 162 previous posts on the thread so maybe you have already discussed finishes you all use. The Tried and True finishes appear to be more traditional oil finishes without all of the additives so I was wondering if any of you are using anything similar. I have been using their Varnish Oil for several months now and I really like it. It takes a little more patience than modern quick drying finishes but I really love the results I am getting from it.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

All I have ever used is either … shellac and beeswax … boiled linseed oil and beeswax … tung oil … or boiled linseed oil, shellac, and beeswax. I have used some penetrating stain (Minwax) on occasion. So as far as finishing goes … I'm kind of boring.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds like Tried and True might be right up your alley then. Their claim to fame is that are using techniques devised before the "better living through chemstry" movement took over. They are made from boiled linseed oil and beeswax without the dryers and solvents . I think that their Varnish Oil has additives made from pine resin instead of the beeswax which is the one that I am familiar with. I've even used it as a friction finish on a lathe. I think that they just came out with or are about to come out with some stains that are made with their linseed oil and natural pigments.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Witch's Brew:









I have an old Quart can in the shop. All the "leftover" stains and Varnishes…those last little dregs in the small cans I buy….and a pint of BLO to top the can off. Stir well, before using.

Instead on a large handful of little cans sitting around the shop, with a few brushfuls left in them, they are all poured into the quart can, then the empty ones are tossed out.

usually I will top coat the Brew with a clear varnish. 









I need to move this out of my way, so I can make the last drawer…..BTW, this side of the dresser has not been "Finished" yet, only the front, the left side, and the top are finished. Waiting on the Brew to dry….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Sounds like Tried and True might be right up your alley then. Their claim to fame is that are using techniques devised before the "better living through chemstry" movement took over. They are made from boiled linseed oil and beeswax without the dryers and solvents . I think that their Varnish Oil has additives made from pine resin instead of the beeswax which is the one that I am familiar with. I ve even used it as a friction finish on a lathe. I think that they just came out with or are about to come out with some stains that are made with their linseed oil and natural pigments.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks, but I think I'll hang in there with what I've been doing. I get all of by bees wax from discarded office lights from three different Episcopal churches. The office lights are 100% bees wax candles 1-1/4 inch in diameter. Once they burn down to about five inch long they are tossed (my way) ... I have enough bees wax to last three lifetimes! I buy large quantities of boiled linseed oil, turpentine, and shellac … mix everything by hand … grease, wax, polish … you name it!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ron, what's your formula for the grease box stuff?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron, what s your formula for the grease box stuff?
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin, I keep a big crock of beeswax that is nothing more than the beeswax candles mentioned above, shredded and mixed with turpentine until the wax resembles room temperature butter. My grease is just the aforementioned beeswax mixed with enough boiled linseed oil to resemble cold sour cream … for my polish I just add a bit more boiled linseed oil to the grease and a dash of Murphy's Oil Soap!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Ron


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Thanks Ron
> 
> - theoldfart


You bet … now visit your local Episcopal church and ask for the candles! LOL!


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

ATTENTION ALL EPISCOPAL CHURCHES: Send your beeswax candles to us here at Lumberjocks. Save our landfills! God Bless the bees.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Crosscut toys..









Disston D-8, and a large Stanley square ( 8, maybe a 10" )









Jointed some edges, after making sure the ends were square..









Dovetail layout stuff…









Seems to have worked..









Took awhile tonight, but..









The fifth and last drawer is sitting in the clamps, maybe tomorrow, I can remove the clamps and install these things..









I had just enough knobs for five drawers. Project is about done..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

WOW … Bandit you should consider making some drawers! LOL!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

While installing drawer guides and runners on my lasted Hepplewhite Stand ... I ran into a problem. One of the runners warped ever so slightly, causing the drawer to sit crooked. I was able to shave a bit off the drawer side, but need to adjuster the runner. I took the time to fashion a chisel plane from a piece of scrap maple and a small 1/2 inch carving chisel. Problem solved!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

BTDT..

The Orphans ( until I build a home for them..)









See how many you can ID in this picture….

Need to build a box for these, as well..









At least to store them away for a while…..maybe look better than sitting in an old cardboard box…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Food for thought department:

One of the latest Woodwright's Shop episodes…A Roman Workbench…..plus, you get to hear all about the Roman way of wood working from C. Schwarz…..Note: there were TWO different benches shown….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Orphans have found a place to hide out…..at least the Yankee drills and screwdriver ones..









Still plenty of room, but yard sale season is coming up in a few months….Tote fits into Drawer #4









But there wasn't enough room to stash another box in the drawer..









Well, at least this one, anyway. Thought it would be better to keep this one out where I could grab it









Sitting on the left side, under the Tap & Die set….Why do I need THIS box out where it is "handy"?









I think I may need these, now and then… 
found an old drawer laying on the curb on Trash Day, twould be a shame to waste such a fine drawer..









Meh, but, if ones looks at what can be installed on the inside..









Just used a few pine scraps….these are the wider chisels..









And these are the narrow ones. Will need to build a second drawer, to hold the "Extra" wood handled chisels….and..maybe a small chest to hold the drawers in?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bandit, Is this secret drawer within the chest of drawers?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

It will need a separate chest for it. I think I might know a guy that builds chest of drawers…..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ya think? LOL … Too funny!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Okay, anyone else out there into the unplugged wood turning thing?


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> ATTENTION ALL EPISCOPAL CHURCHES: Send your beeswax candles to us here at Lumberjocks. Save our landfills! God Bless the bees.
> 
> - Jack Lewis


I posted this on 2-2 being a smart a** and yesterday received a huge full color brochure on bee keeping. Go figure, is the internet being tagged or not? I wouldn't keep bees, never have, never knew anyone that did, EVER.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Jack - You must have searched bees or bees wax to prompt the mailing of the brochure. Surely things have not become that sophisticated … I hope not, anyway!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pharting around in the shop, yesterday..









Used a jig to chop an end mortise…..









And a few wee ones. Stashed most of the completed stuff under the bench, since that is where the finished case will go, anyway..









Have a third web-frame in the clamps ( did you ever need a third hand, doing these?)









Might get some assembly done today….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Pray tell, Bandit … what are you cooking up now?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A case to hold a couple drawer fulls of these thingys..









Larger chisels at one end of a drawer..









And the skinny ones at the other. Second drawer is being built, as I have a bunch of wood handled ones, too.

Have a fancy drawer front to copy, as well..









Might take a day or two….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I see … well very nice! Eventually, you'll have a place for everything and everything in its place! Keep it up.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Something like this Work In Progress?









Getting drawers fitted, and starting on face frame parts…Old drawer was a bit too snug, new drawer will need some plane work to fit…after I glue it up.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not too bad…for just using a few "toys"?









And some of the toys..









Found out I don't do carving all that well….









But the bottom drawer needs a false front to match the old drawer's..









Maybe I should do a blog about this "thing"?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

You should! I did not realize how small this was until seeing it on another thread next to the saw! Amazing. Great dovetails!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Test fitting a top that doubles as a shelf…









Might get back to work on it…Sunday?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bandit … you da man! Perfect fit … great organization. Now, what's next?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Need to get this done first…then wait on the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up to come up another project…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Need to get this done first…then wait on the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up to come up another project…
> 
> - bandit571


Well, just know the world is waiting … LOL!


----------



## galooticus (Dec 7, 2015)

Being the hand tool haven, I figured this might be a good place to ask: what are good brands/models for hand crank grinding wheels? I'm thinking of trying out hollow grinding to speed up sharpening, and there's a bunch of options on ebay, but I don't know what I'm looking at. Is hand cranked even a good idea?

Does wheel size matter? I spotted these Norton stones, and figure the larger wheel will wear slower and the 1" width will be nice.

https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/NO-WHEEL3X.XX


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Andy - I have a 1920s Keystone Railroad Tool Grinder. I've been using this grinder with its 8" x 1" 36 grit wheel forever (the wheel measures 7-5/8" x 1" now ). I haven't been in the market for a new one, therefore I'm afraid I do not know what's out there. With that said … should I find myself in the market … I guess I'd try and find one of these old Keystones. It has served me well!










To answer your question … *Is hand cranked even a good idea?* For me it is … remember I don't use electricity! LOL!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I used a similar one when I was a kid because that's all we had. I loved the way the wheel would spin up as I turned the crank. Of course, touching the metal to the wheel put the brakes on, and then it would have to be spun up again. What I disliked was that I could use only one hand on the metal. A foot powered version would have advantages, mainly in freeing up both hands for manipulating the work.

Do you have a hand cranked computer for making these Lumber Jocks entries?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I keep mine as a back up plan..









IF you spin it fast enough, and use a light touch, you can do quite a bit. Just watch out for that handle coming around…..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I used a similar one when I was a kid because that s all we had. I loved the way the wheel would spin up as I turned the crank. Of course, touching the metal to the wheel put the brakes on, and then it would have to be spun up again. What I disliked was that I could use only one hand on the metal. A foot powered version would have advantages, mainly in freeing up both hands for manipulating the work.
> 
> Do you have a hand cranked computer for making these Lumber Jocks entries?
> 
> - runswithscissors


Actually, my grinder sits just to the left of my spring pole lathe … I can attached the foot treadle from the lathe to the handle of the grinder … keep a steady rhythm and she works like a champ! Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Andy, I have two that I've picked up at garage or estate sales and I can't say one works any better than the other. As long as the gears are in good shape, it should work about the same. Other things to look for are how sturdy the tool rest is and if you can find one where a larger wheel could fit on it since larger wheels are easier to find. Most have an integrated clamp that would get in the way of a larger grinding wheel, but some have the shaft that holds the wheel rotated 90 degrees so the clamp wouldn't get in the way. I don't know what brand it is and I can't even find a picture to explain what I'm talking about.

Overall I like my hand crank grinders. I can easily make it as slow as I want and that reduces the risk of ruining the temper in the steel, which you absolutely can do with a hand crank grinder. Having to use one hand is a downside and I've considered rigging up a treadle to run one of mine instead, but you do get used to holding the tool to be ground with one hand and applying the right amount of pressure so that you don't grind the wheel to a halt.

I pretty much use my hand crank grinder for anything that I don't need to take a large amount of metal off of which covers pretty much all of the work on hand tools. I re-grind chisel bevels, square off, sharpen, and hollow grind screwdrivers, re-grind plane irons, etc.

Edit: here's a link to an old discussion on LJ about them and has a picture like what I was talking about.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35977


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Picked this Scraper up over the weekend..









It is leaning against a Stanley SW No.70. The "new arrival" was Patented by a Chester L Britt, in Feb of 1899…..









Someone had replaced the OEM blade with a piece of saw plate. 









I suppose I could re-grind an edge, ala Stanley #80, and use this as a scraper?

Only cost me just under $11….....


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great find, Bandit! Nut, tell me about that gnarly edge … it looks like a piece of space debris!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Old saw blade


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Old saw blade
> 
> - bandit571


Well, that's better than space debris. Please know I was NOT calling you a NUT … I just now realized that I hit the N instead of the B … sorry 'bout that!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have re-ground the one end back to a straight line, then added a 45 degree bevel to it. Then rolled a burr on over.

IF the Witch's Brew finally quits smelling up the shop…I may wander back down to get a few pictures of the scraper in action. The old saw blade seems to have been part of an old two-man crosscut saw…..they had ground the pointed parts of the teeth down.

BLO fueled Witch's Brew…..?









Waiting on the smell to leave…..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks great, Bandit … does it smell like a fish market?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Worse…..


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Should I assume no safety glasses, band aids, or pickup trucks?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Should I assume no safety glasses, band aids, or pickup trucks?
> 
> - Albert


... prescription glasses, Jeep Wrangler, Leeches!


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I have the utmost respect for anyone that can square lumber and/or build wood projects with only hand tools. I've tried on several occasions and the results were not impressive. This truly takes skill and practice-not to mention patience! I have one question-do you wear a powdered wig while you work?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I have the utmost respect for anyone that can square lumber and/or build wood projects with only hand tools. I ve tried on several occasions and the results were not impressive. This truly takes skill and practice-not to mention patience! I have one question-do you wear a powdered wig while you work?
> 
> - Bill_Steele


Thanks, Bill … you just have to slow down. If it takes all day to rip that 8/4 maple board … so be it! I think that's what crates the frustration with using just hand tools … folks attack a project with a power tool time frame.

Fortunately, at 61 I still have a full head of hair … it it slowly turning white … so no powdered wig as of yet! LOL!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Powdered wigs were for Gentlemen…..us "Trade Folk" couldn't even afford the wig…let alone the powder for them…

I spend maybe 2 hours at a time….sometimes up to 5 hours ( on the rare good day) then the back stiffens up…whatever gets done during that time….fine by me. I am never in a rush, as that will lead to mistakes. 
Then, I wouldn't have things like this…...









I think I might be getting the hang of these things…


----------



## galooticus (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry for the slow reply. I spend all day in front of a computer (no hand crank), so as soon as I've put my hours in there, I high tail it out to the garage or yard to work on things.

Thanks for all the feedback on the hand grinders. I'm keeping an eye on ebay, but have yet to see one that appeals to me. Meanwhile I snagged some Disstons that should be good users:










28" 4PPI rip, 26" 9PPI crosscut, 26" 5 1/2PPI rip.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Sorry for the slow reply. I spend all day in front of a computer (no hand crank), so as soon as I ve put my hours in there, I high tail it out to the garage or yard to work on things.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback on the hand grinders. I m keeping an eye on ebay, but have yet to see one that appeals to me. Meanwhile I snagged some Disstons that should be good users:
> 
> ...


I too spend 8 hours a day in front of computer … but for just 10 more months … YAY! That 4 point monster sure looks nice … Good find!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Trying a different kind of joint to make boxes with…looks like a mitre joint…









But, when you "open" it up..









Fingers appear…..Have two corners done, might work on the other two later..









These MIGHT be a bit easier to do than the dovetail version….and, after they are glued up, you won't be able to see the difference.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> These MIGHT be a bit easier to do than the dovetail version….and, after they are glued up, you won t be able to see the difference.
> 
> - bandit571


No sure about easier, but they sure look nice … but then again … it's kind of a sin to hide all that work! Good Job!!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Given that this thread has been idle for almost a year, I thought I'd give it a bump to see if any other minimalist, unplugged, hand tool junkies have joined Lumberjocks. Don't be shy … you're not alone!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I do a good amount of hand work and that won't stop. But then, neither will my DeWalt RAS. There are very few stationary power tools in the same room as my workbench, and it's one of them. And regarding candlelight, that'd mean no electricity. And with no electricity, no radio. No radio = no music. No way!



You're definitely at the end of a spectrum, Ron. And good on ya! Glad you're on LJs


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, Smitty, but you don't need electricity to have music in the shop!










Just play the fife …


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmmmm….










Just ….....









the usual suspects..









Carry on…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like to see a fife in one hand and use a plow with the other! You'd probably look like a Jethro Tull album cover 

I'm with Smitty. Two tailed tools, 14" band saw and 13" planer ( with dust control). Music is streamed. I am looking into a Roubo style frame saw for re sawing.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I would like to see a fife in one hand and use a plow with the other! You'd probably look like a Jethro Tull album cover
> 
> I'm with Smitty. Two tailed tools, 14" band saw and 13" planer ( with dust control). Music is streamed. I am looking into a Roubo style frame saw for re sawing.
> 
> - theoldfart


Now, Kevin, it takes two hands to handle a plow … where is you're sense of safety? Beside that a one handed fifer is limited to only three notes … after that it falls to the floor!

I bought a blade a few months ago and acquired some nice ash … all I need is the tube steel and I too will put together a frame saw.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bandit … you give minimalist a whole new definition. I will, however, give you the hand tool junkie moniker. LOL!


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

> Just play the fife …


Unless you have feet like a monkey, playing the fife requires you to put down your tools.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Unless you have feet like a monkey, playing the fife requires you to put down your tools.
> 
> - Mr_Pink


Ya gotta let the glue dry at some point …


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Had a power outage in January and got to use my candle lantern.










Too bad it was daytime, but I did use it to make instant coffee.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Had a power outage in January and got to use my candle lantern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A brief walk on the unplugged side … best coffee you ever had, right? LOL!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Bet that coffee was somewhat better than the stuff I had from a field cook op while in the Army in the '60s.
Ya didn't drink it. You CHEWED it.
Bill


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Ha ha it was good, it was Nescafe Clasico


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Bet that coffee was somewhat better than the stuff I had from a field cook op while in the Army in the 60s.
> Ya didn t drink it. You CHEWED it.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Bill, I do believe they had that same coffee in the 70s … LOL!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Had a D-7 flip out from the bench this morning,,,,landed handle first….not a good day in the shop. Handle is now glued up, and resting in a clamp….grrrrrr, good thing I have other saws to use…

Only way to make "Redeye" Army coffee drinkable…add half a coffee cup of Jack….


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm mostly unplugged, and loving it. I've a number of tools from my great-grandfather: saws, molding planes, etc. Over the summer I picked up an egg beater drill so have been able to set the "cordless" drill/driver aside for smaller holes. I love using the Roubo-style frame saw for resawing-that thing is a lot of fun! I've converted a #4 plane into more of a scrub plane and that's made milling much faster and easier. I'm still pretty new at this stuff and see many tools I want and need to have: more sizes of chisels (I seem to need 3/8" all the time), gouges, a spokeshave, bit and brace, etc. I'm sure I'll continue to find more I need, too, of course! Also, so many hand tools are just… sexy. I love them and want them all!

I do love my power tools. The impact driver, impact wrench, cordless grease gun, and even the miter saw are wonderful. But for my fine woodworking efforts those aren't involved! The concession I made last year, to build my workbench, was a thickness planer. I'm glad I got it because it made the project go so much faster. I figured I would use it for more milling work, too. But… I haven't yet. If I make another big project I'll surely want it to help move the milling along… right? The other concession is a drill press. My dad tells me when they retire and move (maybe in a year?) I can have the drill press he has, which is actually my great-grandfather's.

As much as I enjoy working without power tools, I can't do without electricity. Specifically, I've got a basement shop. Without the lights and during the day, the window light is enough to not bump into things but that's about it. And since most of the opportunity I have to do this stuff is at night, I need the lights!

I also work in front of a computer screen all day; I'm a web developer. I enjoy being unplugged. But more than that, I've come to realize that as much as I love modern technology I also love pre-industrial technology. Learning how things used to be done and trying those techniques, and seeing how those techniques are better than what they replaced is exciting.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Found a way to make a molding…









Involves one plane..









Three cuts, though…...cleaned things up with another plane..


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I'm mostly unplugged, and loving it. I've a number of tools from my great-grandfather: saws, molding planes, etc. Over the summer I picked up an egg beater drill so have been able to set the "cordless" drill/driver aside for smaller holes. I love using the Roubo-style frame saw for resawing-that thing is a lot of fun! I've converted a #4 plane into more of a scrub plane and that s made milling much faster and easier. I'm still pretty new at this stuff and see many tools I want and need to have: more sizes of chisels (I seem to need 3/8" all the time), gouges, a spokeshave, bit and brace, etc. I'm sure I.ll continue to find more I need, too, of course! Also, so many hand tools are just… sexy. I love them and want them all!
> 
> I do love my power tools … But for my fine woodworking efforts those aren't involved!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, Dan. It sounds like being unplugged fits you well. Kudos!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Found a way to make a molding…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, Bandit. What clean-up was required after running the bead?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smooth plane was used to get rid of the saw marks all over the parts…..Might use a piece of sandpaper to clean out the beads a bit. Fun is just starting with these beads…have to "bead" the rails, then Mortise and Tenons to join them to the stiles…and have the beads go around the openings…..45 degree corners for them.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Smooth plane was used to get rid of the saw marks all over the parts…..Might use a piece of sandpaper to clean out the beads a bit. Fun is just starting with these beads…have to "bead" the rails, then Mortise and Tenons to join them to the stiles…and have the beads go around the openings…..45 degree corners for them.
> 
> - bandit571


I like the little offset in the stiles and rails when mitering the beads!


----------



## mitch_56 (Feb 7, 2017)

> Trying to determine if there are any minimalist, quasi-historical, hand tool junkies on LJ besides me.
> 
> I for one:
> 
> ...


I'm in the ballpark. I only have a small collection of hand tools and no machines. However, I'm not a slave to "older is better", I'm trying for the blend that makes sense to me and gives me the most enjoyment from my hobby. For example, I wouldn't buy a wooden smoothing plane. Would not want to re-flatten the sole of a wooden plane every time the weather changes, in addition to the normal maintenance of a smoother. But OTOH, I wouldn't buy a metal scrub plane. Wood is lighter and feels better and for scrubbing it doesn't matter if the sole is out of flat and the throat is wide.

I'm relatively new to woodworking, so I don't know any construction techniques that aren't vintage. What's a modern dado look like? I suppose if you use machines to make them that would be different, but machines aren't techniques, they are tools, so what is a modern technique for cutting a rabbet with hand tools?

I have never used nails in my woodworking, and screws only for hardware…what else is there? You mean like those weird knock-down systems they have nowadays? I don't know anything about that stuff.

I do often use LED lighting in my little shop. Working by candlelight seems like torture to me-smoke, dripping wax, open flame hazards in exchange for crappy illumination?

I have and would again use plywood for some drawer bottoms on utility pieces for the garage (like tool chests) and for jigs. Never anywhere else.

Hide glue, titebond 3, epoxy-depends on the need. I do like longer open times 

Shellac, oil, wax. Never used anything else.

I'm not doing this so I can wear a beret and act like some hipster because I'm oh-so-pure (and I'm not accusing anyone else of doing so, just to be clear). It just boils down to what's more enjoyable to me. I don't want noise and dust around me, so no machines, even though I could afford all I wanted. But I'm no Luddite, obv I'm on a computer even now, and I'll use the best modern solutions for other needs when they suit me.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I'm in the ballpark. I only have a small collection of hand tools and no machines. However, I'm not a slave to "older is better", I'm trying for the blend that makes sense to me and gives me the most enjoyment from my hobby. For example, I wouldn't buy a wooden smoothing plane. Would not want to re-flatten the sole of a wooden plane every time the weather changes, in addition to the normal maintenance of a smoother. But OTOH, I wouldn't buy a metal scrub plane. Wood is lighter and feels better and for scrubbing it doesn't matter if the sole is out of flat and the throat is wide.
> 
> I'm relatively new to woodworking, so I don't know any construction techniques that aren't vintage. What s a modern dado look like? I suppose if you use machines to make them that would be different, but machines aren't techniques, they are tools, so what is a modern technique for cutting a rabbet with hand tools?
> 
> ...


Mitch, you definitely sound "unplugged" to me. Welcome to the club. Perhaps you'd share some photos of your shop. I look forward to seeing some of your projects!


----------

